# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  2А:Управление ювелирной торговлей

## Vlad_12

2 года ищу сие чудо, может кто поможет?
Сам готов поделиться иными конфигурациями по Ювелирке.

----------


## Vlad_12

1С:Предприятие 8  
Конфигурация *"Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин"*, редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.10

скачать http://www.unibytes.com/PQO_H-Z6y7gLqw-Us4P3UgBB






> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

bashkadove (26.11.2012), Ibragim86 (29.11.2012), igor23hh (10.06.2013), ivivo123 (09.10.2012), marinochka (18.03.2013), okom (25.10.2012), pccrumb (05.01.2021), sergi_73 (18.11.2012)

----------


## Vlad_12

1С:Предприятие 8  
Конфигурация *"Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин"*, редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.17.1

скачать http://www.unibytes.com/m_E4AL_su5QLqw-Us4P3UgBB





> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

CrazyAlexKz (10.03.2013), R-TRY (15.08.2017), tak_tak777 (17.09.2013), zangpo (28.05.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

1С:Предприятие 8.2

Система комплексной автоматизации материального и финансового учета предприятий оптовой и розничной ювелирной торговли (3.25)
Компания Ласофт

скачать http://lasoft.com.ua/files/jt_325_setup.zip




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

Imaloi (18.03.2013), indeec05 (14.02.2014), tak_tak777 (17.09.2013), vagreen (13.10.2016), zangpo (28.05.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

> или так
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15:05 ---------- Previous post was at 15:05 ----------
> 
> http://www.npoalmaztech.ru вот пожалуйста


* тут holy_mumia спам рассылал*

----------

tak_tak777 (17.09.2013)

----------


## megane68

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин",  версия 2.0.4.5 от 02.08.2012
http://www.unibytes.com/zRpQ50sc7dMLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Enzo2012 (14.01.2013), tak_tak777 (17.09.2013), Vlad_12 (04.09.2012), Алиса56454 (13.11.2012)

----------


## megane68

> 1С:Предприятие 8.2
> 
> Система комплексной автоматизации материального и финансового учета предприятий оптовой и розничной ювелирной торговли (3.25)
> Компания Ласофт
> 
> скачать http://lasoft.com.ua/files/jt_325_setup.zip


Ссылка не рабочая. :(

----------


## Vlad_12

> Ссылка не рабочая. :(


Это у них временно сайт не работает... ССОРИ

----------


## Vlad_12

*megane68*, А установочного 2.0.4.5 случаем нету?
буду сильно признателен...

----------

Enzo2012 (14.01.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

1С:Предприятие 8.2

Система комплексной автоматизации материального и финансового учета предприятий оптовой и розничной ювелирной торговли (3.25)
Компания Ласофт / бесплатная от украинских разработчиков

http://depositfiles.com/files/49dqhqwon





> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

2910887 (30.03.2017), angana (30.03.2013), Enzo2012 (14.01.2013), fix1 (11.03.2013), IGORNA (12.12.2012), mikhaua (11.12.2012), nneedd (05.01.2015), okom (25.10.2012), rees (29.06.2015), sega135 (08.12.2012), tak_tak777 (17.09.2013), universall (14.11.2012), valanord (15.08.2017)

----------


## klimat_oksana

Добрый день, а у Вас случаем нет на базе 7.7 ювелирки?

----------


## IGORNA

> 1С:Предприятие 8.2
> 
> Система комплексной автоматизации материального и финансового учета предприятий оптовой и розничной ювелирной торговли (3.25)
> Компания Ласофт / бесплатная от украинских разработчиков
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/49dqhqwon


Спасибо!!!!

Протестировал - на первый взгляд, отвечает специфическим требованиям учета в ювелирке (судя по всему, предполагает параллельный учет в разрезах количества и массы - "свои" люди поймут, что я имею в виду;-))). Удивляет размер конфы - как все это уместилось в 1,19Мб, КАКИ С точки зрения функцианала для нужд обычной ювелирной розницы, на первый взгляд, превосходит 511Мб "Ломбард" (который я тоже подумывал приспособить для этих нужд, поскольку "Ювелирный магазин" 2ред. и другие возможные конфигурации не смог найти в свободном доступе;-)), в котором, правда, возможен комплексный учет.

Как я понимаю, проект lasoft в настоящий момент уже не поддерживается?

Подскажите, если имеете практический опыт применения этой программы, какие у нее замечены недостатки?

Спасибо!

----------


## Vlad_12

> Спасибо!!!!
> 
> Протестировал - на первый взгляд, отвечает специфическим требованиям учета в ювелирке (судя по всему, предполагает параллельный учет в разрезах количества и массы - "свои" люди поймут, что я имею в виду;-))). Удивляет размер конфы - как все это уместилось в 1,19Мб, КАКИ С точки зрения функцианала для нужд обычной ювелирной розницы, на первый взгляд, превосходит 511Мб "Ломбард" (который я тоже подумывал приспособить для этих нужд, поскольку "Ювелирный магазин" 2ред. и другие возможные конфигурации не смог найти в свободном доступе;-)), в котором, правда, возможен комплексный учет.
> 
> Как я понимаю, проект lasoft в настоящий момент уже не поддерживается?
> 
> Подскажите, если имеете практический опыт применения этой программы, какие у нее замечены недостатки?
> 
> Спасибо!


Думаю, что проект закрыли, я успел грузануть, теперь делюсь, порадовало что нам, как ювелирам не заломили за много тысяч, а сделали бесплатно, спасибо хохла.
Про недостатки не знаю, смотрел мельком, именно учет в ют думаю, нормально должно быть, а вот отчетность - сомневаюст! тем более с нашим провительством.
Для полного счастья я сам 3 года на допилинной БП работал, уже 3й месяц УПП под ювелирку уродую.
так изврощаться правительство заставляет с их енвд, патенты и т.д. и конечно торговое оборудование, сканеры и фр.

кстати тут на форуме где-то мне "Ювелирный магазин" 1 и 2 ред попадались
у "Ювелирный магазин" 1 проблем меньше по совместимке, чем со 2й
кстати 2я ред. на предыдущей стронице
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...BB%D0%B5%D0%B9
или тут http://www.unibytes.com/zRpQ50sc7dMLqw-Us4P3UgBB?drgn=1
впрочем как и первая

----------

tak_tak777 (17.09.2013)

----------


## IGORNA

> Думаю, что проект закрыли, я успел грузануть, теперь делюсь, порадовало что нам, как ювелирам не заломили за много тысяч, а сделали бесплатно, спасибо хохла.
> Про недостатки не знаю, смотрел мельком, именно учет в ют думаю, нормально должно быть, а вот отчетность - сомневаюст! тем более с нашим провительством.


Да, конечно, составление отчетности невозможно.




> Для полного счастья я сам 3 года на допилинной БП работал, уже 3й месяц УПП под ювелирку уродую.
> так изврощаться правительство заставляет с их енвд, патенты и т.д. и конечно торговое оборудование, сканеры и фр.


Да, уж... У Вас производство? Ну, ЕНВД со следующего года, по-моему, уже не будет.




> кстати тут на форуме где-то мне "Ювелирный магазин" 1 и 2 ред попадались
> у "Ювелирный магазин" 1 проблем меньше по совместимке, чем со 2й
> кстати 2я ред. на предыдущей стронице
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...BB%D0%B5%D0%B9
> или тут http://www.unibytes.com/zRpQ50sc7dMLqw-Us4P3UgBB?drgn=1
> впрочем как и первая


2 ред. здесь только обновление, насколько я понимаю, 1 ред. есть, но она не работает под 8.2.:-((

----------


## Vlad_12

> 2 ред. здесь только обновление, насколько я понимаю, 1 ред. есть, но она не работает под 8.2.:-((


1 ред. редакция работает и с 8.2 и с 8.3 проверенно не однократно

----------


## Vlad_12

*эксклюзивно для Форумчан ! И на зло компании 2АБ и прочим,*

  как и обещал выкладываю конфигурацию *Управление ювелирным предприятием, редакция 1.3*
Данная конфигурация, дорабатывалась на реальном предприятии (розничная и оптовая торговля Ювелирными изделиями)
под их Ювелирные нужды. Основана на 1С УПП 1.3.
Обновлена до 1.3.33.1. Конфа - бесплатная! Для скачивания данной конфигурации (стоит пароль на скачивание) необходимо
отправить SMS типа.... (*шутка*).
эл.письмо на адрес estetzato@bk.ru с указанием того:
1) ваше имя.
3) опишите "нахрена" вам она нужна? 
3) опишите вид деятельности Вашего предприятия (розничная, оптовая торговли, производство, ломбард или т.д.)
4) согласие на написание отзывов о конфе (недочетах и ошибках) - для исправления и выпуска обновлений (они вам же и пригодятся!).
 и я вышлю Вам бесплатно пароль. или напрямую конфу на почту кину (архив 215 мб, соответственно без демо версии)
просто не хочется чтобы мой труд валялся по всему интернету и кто - то на нем бабло делал.

ссылка на скачивание: http://files.mail.ru/W42A25

Удачи Всем, с Наступающим НГ 2013. (Особенно все предприятия, торгующие прогами для ювелиров)!




> *Не забываем про спасибо, Вам плевать, а мне приятно!*


С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ ВАС ВСЕХ

----------

buch1c (22.01.2016), fix1 (11.03.2013), IGORNA (03.01.2013), tak_tak777 (17.09.2013)

----------


## IGORNA

> *эксклюзивно для Форумчан ! И на зло компании 2АБ и прочим,*
> 
>   как и обещал выкладываю конфигурацию *Управление ювелирным предприятием, редакция 1.3*
> Данная конфигурация, дорабатывалась на реальном предприятии (розничная и оптовая торговля Ювелирными изделиями)
> под их Ювелирные нужды. Основана на 1С УПП 1.3.
> Обновлена до 1.3.33.1. Конфа - бесплатная! Для скачивания данной конфигурации (стоит пароль на скачивание) необходимо
> отправить SMS типа.... (*шутка*).
> эл.письмо на адрес estetzato@bk.ru с указанием того:
> 1) ваше имя.
> ...


Спасибо! Ответил в почту. 

С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ!!!

----------

tak_tak777 (17.09.2013)

----------


## IGORNA

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.0.5.7 от 09.11.2012 (установка) - кому интересно.

От себя могу сказать, что для целей учета движения товара в розничной торговле ювелирными изделиями подходит не более, чем любая стандартная конфигурация, равно как и упомянутый выше продукт от компании Ласофт.
Видимо, и судьба его ждет примерно та же... Скоро станет бесплатным;-))
После установки "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" достаточно было создать запись в справочнике "Номенклатура" и создать документ "Поступление товаров и услуг" - и сразу стало грустно...

Да, кстати, 1 ред. не устанавливается на версию 8.2.17.143 платформы - как я понял, требуется установка на более ранние версии, и только после этого возможно ее обновление. Однако, откатываться мне лень, и надежд на 1ред. нет никаких после знакомства с 2ред.

----------

tak_tak777 (17.09.2013), Vlad_12 (04.01.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.0.5.7 от 09.11.2012 (установка) - кому интересно.
> 
> От себя могу сказать, что для целей учета движения товара в розничной торговле ювелирными изделиями подходит не более, чем любая стандартная конфигурация, равно как и упомянутый выше продукт от компании Ласофт.
> Видимо, и судьба его ждет примерно та же... Скоро станет бесплатным;-))
> После установки "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" достаточно было создать запись в справочнике "Номенклатура" и создать документ "Поступление товаров и услуг" - и сразу стало грустно...


Спасибо огромное!
А от чего грустно стало?

----------

tak_tak777 (17.09.2013)

----------


## IGORNA

> Спасибо огромное!
> А от чего грустно стало?


Да все от того же: масса изделия (я уже не говорю про цены за единицу измерения и массы и характеристики вставок) - это переменные величины. Нет смысла забивать их в справочник "Номенклатура". У изделий одного и того же артикула и наименования могут быть разные массы и другие указанные параметры. Таким образом, для этих изделий приходится создавать отдельные записи в справочнике "Номенклатура". Но в таком случае этот справочник может разрастись чудовищно, да и движение товаров в разрезе одного артикула (штрихкода) проследить будет невозможно. 
Эти параметры должны указываться в документе "Поступление товаров и услуг", но в нем эти поля нередактируемые! Переноса параметра "Вес" в печатную форму ТОРГ12 нет.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Да все от того же: масса изделия (я уже не говорю про цены за единицу измерения и массы и характеристики вставок) - это переменные величины. Нет смысла забивать их в справочник "Номенклатура". У изделий одного и того же артикула и наименования могут быть разные массы и другие указанные параметры. Таким образом, для этих изделий приходится создавать отдельные записи в справочнике "Номенклатура". Но в таком случае этот справочник может разрастись чудовищно, да и движение товаров в разрезе одного артикула (штрихкода) проследить будет невозможно. 
> Эти параметры должны указываться в документе "Поступление товаров и услуг", но в нем эти поля нередактируемые! Переноса параметра "Вес" в печатную форму ТОРГ12 нет.


все верно - уберите проверку уникальности Артикула и присваивайте его неопределенному количеству номенклатур.
 Переноса параметра "Вес" в печатную форму ТОРГ12 нет. - а это должно быть.

----------


## IGORNA

> все верно - уберите проверку уникальности Артикула и присваивайте его неопределенному количеству номенклатур.
>  Переноса параметра "Вес" в печатную форму ТОРГ12 нет. - а это должно быть.


Поймите, в справочнике не нужно сто изделий с одним артикулом, но разной массой. Ведь для каждого изделия придется создавать отдельную запись. Вы представляете, каких размеров он достигнет через пару-тройку лет? Как в нем потом осуществлять поиск, как вообще работать со справочником, в котором для одного артикула будет сотня записей? А если артикулов не менее одной тысячи?
Этот справочник будет мертвым. Это вообще будет не справочник, а просто сводная таблица (по сути, таблица индивидуальных карточек изделий), обращение к каждой записи которой будет происходить всего один раз! Зачем нужен такой "справочник"? 
Индивидуальные карточки изделий должны формироваться на основании документа о приходе, а справочник номенклатуры - это инструмент, который позволяет ускорить процесс составления документа о приходе (т.е. ввода изделий в этот документ) благодаря переносу в него некоторых "стандартных" (общих для большой группы изделий) данных (таких как артикул, наименование изделия, наименование материала/сплава, его пробы, вставок и пр.) из справочника. 
В конце концов, заполнение этого справочника - это дополнительная работа: представьте, вам пришло три сотни изделий, для каждого из них вы будете вынуждены создать отдельную запись в справочнике "Номанклатура", а потом еще и вносить ее в документ о приходе.

----------


## Vlad_12

значит так 
1.Вес в "торг 12" как все москвичи они ставят в колонку печатной формы "Количество (масса нетто)" (только что проверил)
2. У нас в магазике количество номенклатуры в справочнике гдето 12-15 тысяч, база с 38 тысячами работает нормально на обычном пк - проверял лично.
у наших поставщиков предыдущих она в сотнях тысяч , там стоит сервер и подключаемые машины с базой работают нормально.
у нас средняя накладная на 900 -1100 позиций и на каждый создается новая, если штрихкод не находит, номенклатура.
3. о самой номенклатуре:
справочник нужен для того (и отдельная позиция в нем для каждого изделия), чтобы можно было принять, переместить, продать, принять возврат, отправить поставщику, получить назад, и снова продать.
и везде участвует карточка "номенклатура" при этом еще и все отчеты с неё беруться, начиная от общих "количество продаж" заканчивая тем что за номенклатура лучше идет, какую надо докупить (т.е. нет на складе), сделать документ заказ поставщику и т.д.
представте, сколько документов надо в ручную без этого делать. при этом ка удобен сканер в этом случае.
4. к стате у нас в городе два маркета на 1с седят (строй и прод). представте там кол-во номенклатуры. учитывая что у нас их филиалы, один мурманский, второй московский. я даже представить не могу это сколько её со всей рф в московский сервак стекается...
5. Вот тут вас поддержу. считаю, что ввод товара-номенклатура и приход по документу поступление должен осуществлятся в один прием. над этим надо репку почесать - мысль хорошая.

---------- Post added at 00:19 ---------- Previous post was at 00:16 ----------


PS: поиск номенклатуры осуществляеться по а) весу, наименованию или артикулу, и т.д. автоматически при вводе в строку поиска. но проще сканером, из сотни тысяч выберет 1 единственный - как в супермарките.

---------- Post added at 00:26 ---------- Previous post was at 00:19 ----------




> В конце концов, заполнение этого справочника - это дополнительная работа: представьте, вам пришло три сотни изделий, для каждого из них вы будете вынуждены создать отдельную запись в справочнике "Номанклатура", а потом еще и вносить ее в документ о приходе.


в последнее время вношу из экселя, там номенклатура формируется автоматически (кроме штрихкода).
жена при приемке вручную с печатного заполняет документ приход и добавляя новую строку добавляет и новую номенклатуру и её же и выбирает в строке и дальше вес, цена и дальше новая строка.
а из экселя на 980 позиций я за 17 минут получил приход и 980 наименований номенклатуры (из счета на оплату поставщика в экселе)

----------


## IGORNA

> 1.Вес в "торг 12" как все москвичи они ставят в колонку печатной формы "Количество (масса нетто)" (только что проверил)
>  2. У нас в магазике количество номенклатуры в справочнике гдето 12-15 тысяч, база с 38 тысячами работает нормально на обычном пк - проверял лично.
>  у наших поставщиков предыдущих она в сотнях тысяч , там стоит сервер и подключаемые машины с базой работают нормально.
>  у нас средняя накладная на 900 -1100 позиций и на каждый создается новая, если штрихкод не находит, номенклатура.
>  3. о самой номенклатуре:
>  справочник нужен для того (и отдельная позиция в нем для каждого изделия), чтобы можно было принять, переместить, продать, принять возврат, отправить поставщику, получить назад, и снова продать.
>  и везде участвует карточка "номенклатура" при этом еще и все отчеты с неё беруться, начиная от общих "количество продаж" заканчивая тем что за номенклатура лучше идет, какую надо докупить (т.е. нет на складе), сделать документ заказ поставщику и т.д.
>  представте, сколько документов надо в ручную без этого делать. при этом ка удобен сканер в этом случае.
> 4. к стате у нас в городе два маркета на 1с седят (строй и прод). представте там кол-во номенклатуры. учитывая что у нас их филиалы, один мурманский, второй московский. я даже представить не могу это сколько её со всей рф в московский сервак стекается...


Я не сомневаюсь, что мой комп потащит базу и с 1 млн. наименований в справочнике номенклатуры, но это будет уже не справочник. 
Дело в том, что у этих ребят из супермаркета товар стандартный, его характеристики одинаковы для всех экземпляров (единиц) одного наименования (артикула) - для таких товаров используется международный стандарт штрихкода EAN13, а не уникальный (для каждого реального изделия) штрихкод ID, как в ювелирке. Количество записей в справочнике номенклатуры в их случае равно количеству наименований (артикулов), соответственно, и штрихкодов EAN13. Именно в этом случае справочник номенклатуры реализуется как собственно справочник. В нашем же случае количество записей в этом справочнике равно количеству изделий, прошедших через базу за весь период ее ведения. В этом случае справочник реализуется не как справочник, а как таблица индивидуальных карточек изделий.




> 5. Вот тут вас поддержу. считаю, что ввод товара-номенклатура и приход по документу поступление должен осуществлятся в один прием. над этим надо репку почесать - мысль хорошая.


Однозначно! Именно так делает одна из имеющихся у меня программ (на Fox Pro). В ней есть отдельный номенклатурный справочник, в который заносятся наименования, артикулы и прочие "стандартные" характеристики. Далее, при приемке товаров осуществляется обращение к этому справочнику, из которого извлекаются и переносятся эти "стандартные" данные в документ о приемке (т.е. именно для облегчения ввода этих типовых, стандартных данных в форму документа о приемке). При этом переменные величины вводятся вручную, и после записи этого документа АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ создается карточка изделия с уникальным штрихкодом ID, которая записывается в ОТДЕЛЬНУЮ таблицу (а не в справочник номенклатуры). Именно в этой карточке и регистрируются все движения товара, о которых вы говорите.

Но повторюсь, это ОТДЕЛЬНАЯ ТАБЛИЦА КАРТОЧЕК ИЗДЕЛИЙ, т.е. реальных изделий, добавленных в базу при приемке (точнее таблица ID изделий со ссылками на связанные таблицы видов документов, различных справочников и прочих).
А справочник номенклатуры остается именно справочником, его функция - хранение перечня наименований изделий и характерных для этого наименования параметров, одинаковых для всех экземпляров (единиц) соответствующего наименования. Это как бы банк типовых документов организации, не содержащих персональных данных/реквизитов (например, стандартные шаблоны договоров), которые извлекаются из него по мере необходимости, заполняются в части индивидуальных данных/реквизитов, подписываются и только после этого становятся реальными документами (имеющими, если хотите, юридическую силу) и отправляются уже в другое хранилище (например, в папку "Действующие договора"), внутри которого уже и отслеживается их статус (перемещение).  




> PS: поиск номенклатуры осуществляеться по а) весу, наименованию или артикулу, и т.д. автоматически при вводе в строку поиска. но проще сканером, из сотни тысяч выберет 1 единственный - как в супермарките.
> 
> 
> в последнее время вношу из экселя, там номенклатура формируется автоматически (кроме штрихкода).
> жена при приемке вручную с печатного заполняет документ приход и добавляя новую строку добавляет и новую номенклатуру и её же и выбирает в строке и дальше вес, цена и дальше новая строка.
> а из экселя на 980 позиций я за 17 минут получил приход и 980 наименований номенклатуры (из счета на оплату поставщика в экселе)


Ну это все правильно, конечно, об этом я не спорю.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Я не сомневаюсь, что мой комп потащит базу и с 1 млн. наименований в справочнике номенклатуры, но это будет уже не справочник. 
> Дело в том, что у этих ребят из супермаркета товар стандартный, его характеристики одинаковы для всех экземпляров (единиц) одного наименования (артикула) - для таких товаров используется международный стандарт штрихкода EAN13, а не уникальный (для каждого реального изделия) штрихкод ID, как в ювелирке. Количество записей в справочнике номенклатуры в их случае равно количеству наименований (артикулов), соответственно, и штрихкодов EAN13. Именно в этом случае справочник номенклатуры реализуется как собственно справочник. В нашем же случае количество записей в этом справочнике равно количеству изделий, прошедших через базу за весь период ее ведения. В этом случае справочник реализуется не как справочник, а как таблица индивидуальных карточек изделий.


передо мной больше месяца лежат ярлыки от изделий для тестов сканера штрихкода. так вот. серебряный штампованый крестик 0,98 грамма, артикул от КЮЗ Диамант и его штрихкод, и второй от ЮК Эстет (москва) который его купил изделие у диамант, повесил свой ярлык (т.к. дает на реализацию и ярлыки приходят в негодность) на их изделие и вышло тоже самое включая штрихкод диаманта и артикул диаманта и вес все кроме производителя на бирке. был кюз диамант стал юк этсет.
2й пример обратный ярлыки ооо аквамарин (кострома) артикул 61517А у 2х изделий а вес 1,20 и 1,28, размер 16,5 и 18,5. т.е артикул одинаковый.
и еще 2а когда пересекаются штрихкоды у разных изделий диамант и ооо золотов при этом все в EAN13.

сейчас накладную взял от москвичей, дык там в 9 позиции весят кольца с одним артикулом 4шт и общий вес и цена за общий вес, и как его тогда приходовать ? а суть работы такова
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
изделия от поставщика поступают на склад, где их кладовщик приходует по количеству и весу и создает новую номенклатуру (если её нету) со сканером это секунды на проверку наличия номенклатуры. при этом о цене и НДС он ни сном ни духом. А накладные идут в бухгалтерию. где на основании накладных оформляют приход (с уже готовыми номенклатурами) с ценой, наименованием поставщика, таможенными и прочими атрибутами бухгалтерии. Вот! как то так.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
при этом наш поставщики (крупные) все на 1с сидят. и стараются сохранять артикулы и штрихкоды производителя. т.е. у эстета, я могу найти изделие другого поставщика, к примеру диаманта под биркой эстета. последний поставщик, с хорошей ценой, говорит : у меня фоток нету, посмотри по артикулу у того-то производителя.

---------- Post added at 10:37 ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 ----------




> АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ создается карточка изделия с уникальным штрихкодом ID


вот это и есть номенклатура в 1с

---------- Post added at 10:43 ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 ----------




> которая записывается в ОТДЕЛЬНУЮ таблицу (а не в справочник номенклатуры).


все справочники и документы в 1С - таблицы, в базе данных , на подобие формы списка номенклатуры. а запись и редактирование идет в форме документа той-же таблицы.т.е. 10 тысяч наименований номенклатуры -это не 10 тысяч "картонных карточек" товара, а таблица на 10 тысяч строк. из которой берутся данные.

---------- Post added at 10:45 ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 ----------




> Именно в этой карточке и регистрируются все движения товара


в 1с в свою очередь регистрация происходит в других таблицах - регистрах бухгалтерии, откуда берутся данные для бух учета и отчетов

---------- Post added at 10:49 ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 ----------




> Это как бы банк типовых документов


в прошлых релизах 1с ювелирная розница был отдельных функционал - быстрый ввод товара.
где нужные величины остаются неизменными (по желанию) к примеру все кроме веса, а остальные вводяться вручную, пока изделия этого типа не введете. и по кнопке создать автоматически формируется номенклатура.

----------


## IGORNA

> передо мной больше месяца лежат ярлыки от изделий для тестов сканера штрихкода. так вот. серебряный штампованый крестик 0,98 грамма, артикул от КЮЗ Диамант и его штрихкод, и второй от ЮК Эстет (москва) который его купил изделие у диамант, повесил свой ярлык (т.к. дает на реализацию и ярлыки приходят в негодность) на их изделие и вышло тоже самое включая штрихкод диаманта и артикул диаманта и вес все кроме производителя на бирке. был кюз диамант стал юк этсет.
> 2й пример обратный ярлыки ооо аквамарин (кострома) артикул 61517А у 2х изделий а вес 1,20 и 1,28, размер 16,5 и 18,5. т.е артикул одинаковый.
> и еще 2а когда пересекаются штрихкоды у разных изделий диамант и ооо золотов при этом все в EAN13.


Правильно ли я понимаю, штрихкоды соответствующих пар иделий в ваших примерах совпадают полностью? 
Но это ведь не EAN13, а ID-штрихкод. 
Штрихкод EAN13, который присваивает только производитель для каждой номенклатурной единицы (артикула, но не конкретного изделия), имеет определенную структуру знаков (для изделий отечественного производства он должен начинаться на "460"). Товар может мигрировать сколько угодно долго от одного посредника к другому, которые уже не имеют права изменить его, но могут присвоить свой (а могут и не присвоить, а использовать входящий) штрихкод (ID), структура знаков которого - дело внутренней политики предприятия. 
Штрихкод EAN13 позволяет отслеживать лишь движение в разрезе артикула, тогда как штрихкод ID привязан к карточке конкретного изделия, позволяя отслеживать движение именно этого изделия.
Вот нашел тут дома бирку изделия костромского ООО "Инталия". На ней указан ID-штрихкод. Честно говоря, я не видел ранее на бирках ювелирных изделий штрихкод EAN13 (если только это не бижутерия). И это потому, что ювелирные изделия - "нестандартный" товар. Движение ювелирных изделий нужно отслеживать не только в количественном выражении, но еще и в весовом, его нельзя грузить, продавать и учитывать валом, для него характерно понятие пересортицы внутри одного артикула (по массе). Для "стандарных" изделий внутренняя пересортица не возникает, поскольку он измеряется в штуках, и совершенно не важно при этом, какой именно экземпляр вы отгружаете (они все одинаковы, если имеют один артикул). Ювелирные изделия же уникальны даже в пределах одного артикула! Для них нельзя использовать штрихкод EAN13, если имеет значение параметр массы.

Мы немного не понимаем друг друга. Призываю вас определить понятия штрихкода, артикула, записей в справочнике номенклатура и карточки изделия: 
Для "стандатрных" изделий: штрихкод EAN13 = одна запись в справочнике номенклатуры = один артикул в справочнике номенклатуры. То есть все изделия одного артикула имеют один и тот же штрихкод EAN13. В бухгалтерии такие изделия учитываются валом (только по количеству = по EAN13). Списание происходит по принципам LIFO, FIFO, средним ценам и прочим.
Для ювелирных изделий: ID-штрихкод = одно конкретное изделие = одна карточка этого конкретного изделия. Каждое ювелирное изделие имеет свой собственный ID-штрихкод, даже если они относятся к одному и тому же артикулу. В бухгалтерии такие изделия учитываются индивидуально (по ID). Списание происходит по себестоимости именно этого конкретного изделия.




> а суть работы такова
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> изделия от поставщика поступают на склад, где их кладовщик приходует по количеству и весу и создает новую номенклатуру (если её нету) со сканером это секунды на проверку наличия номенклатуры.
> <...>
> <...> вот это и есть номенклатура в 1с


А как эта номенклатура может оказаться в наличии, если у принимаемого изделия наверняка окажется другая масса, чем у того, которое было принято за тем же артикулом из предыдущих поставок? Вам все равно придется создавать новую запись номенклатуры с тем же артикулом, но другой массой. Но, поймите, это уже не справочник, а просто таблица обработки индивидуальных карточек изделий. 
Тогда надо определиться, как мы относимся к справочнику номенклатура в 1С: то ли как к справочнику артикулов, то ли как к таблице индивидуальных карточек изделий. 
Если это справочник, должна быть создана отдельная таблица обработки индивидуальных карточек изделий. 
Если же это и есть таблица обработки индивидуальных карточек изделий, как вы можете привязать к уже имеющейся записи еще одно изделие. У нового изделия все равно должна быть НОВАЯ карточка, даже если у него такая же масса, поскольку у этих изделий должен быть разный ID-штрихкод.




> все справочники и документы в 1С - таблицы, в базе данных , на подобие формы списка номенклатуры. а запись и редактирование идет в форме документа той-же таблицы.т.е. 10 тысяч наименований номенклатуры -это не 10 тысяч "картонных карточек" товара, а таблица на 10 тысяч строк. из которой берутся данные.


Ну понятно, принцип тот же. Но, поскольку изучать 1С с точки зрения организации складского учета я начал только месяц назад (к своему стыду), я пока еще не совсем догоняю кое-что...
Многое мне кажется реализовано криво, т.е. через одно место.

Организация бухучета вцелом (и функционал конфы "Бухгалтерия предприятия" в частности, по крайней мере в ред.3) меня устраивает полностью, главное - правильно прописать глобальную политику учета и политику учета различных видов номенклатуры.

А вот склад - это все же беда. Жаль, я не могу показать вам приложение, о котором сообщал выше. Там, мне кажется, склад реализован более логично. Справочник номенклатуры - и есть справочник, из него, как я говорил выше, просто берутся кое-какие общие данные, позволяющие ускорить процесс создания новой записи в документе о приходе (на основании которого автоматически создается индивидуальная карточка изделия с автоматическим либо ручным присвоением ID-штрихкода).
Таблица индивидуальных карточек изделий существует отдельно. Причем в экранной форме этой таблицы по ID-штрихкоду (в т.ч. со сканера) можно найти нужную карточку, в которой можно наблюдать все характеристики данного изделия (масса, вставки, входящая цена, установленная при приемке отпускная цена), все движения данного изделия по организациям, складам, подразделениям, материально-ответственным лицам с указанием дат, реквизитов связанных документов и прочим параметрам. !!!!И все это можно наблюдать в пределах одной и именно экранной формы (т.е. обработки), а не отчета!!!! 
В логике и алгоритмах этой программы разобралась даже моя жена, а в складском учете 1С (будь то собственно "Бухгалтерия предприятия", или же УТ, КА, "Розница" или другие, ибо принцип у них однаков) не могу разобраться даже я. При этом не могу сказать, что что-то непонятно. Скорее, невнятно, непрозрачно, как-то нелогично. То есть в ней попросту не хватает инструментов ведения учета, а те, что имеются - неинформативны. Есть справочник номенклатуры. Но то ли это справочник, то ли таблица карточек изделий - так и не пойму. Не знаю, как еще выразить свое недоумение. Может, я действительно, чего-то не догоняю?

Вот где, например, и в какой конфе реализовано отображение этих самых карточек изделий? В каком отчете я могу видеть всю информацию о движении одного конкретного изделия по датам, документам и прочим параметрам в полноценном виде, а не так, как это реализовано в форме обработки при подборе номенклатуры из "справочника" в какой-либо документ, имеющий табличную часть? Эта обработка абсолютно неинформативна. В ней не отображается ни масса, ни входящая цена, ни какие-либо индивидуальные характеристики изделия, ни операции с этим изделием, осуществленные ранее! Я ведь торгую не колбасой, о которой мне, по сути, нужно знать единственное - есть ли она на складе, и в каком доступном для отгрузки количестве она там присутствует?

Кстати, к вопросу об организации складского учета в 1С у моих поставщиков: при сверках остатков часто выясняется, что возникла пересортировка отгруженных разным покупателям (комиссионерам) изделий. У меня обнаруживается изделие, по данным поставщика отгруженное другой компании. В то время как изделие, по данным поставщика отгруженное мне, я не получал. При этом у этих изделий один и тот же артикул, но разная масса. Отчего так происходит - не пойму.

----------


## Vlad_12

> для изделий отечественного производства он должен начинаться на "460"


коды спецом снял сканером только что остальное дописал с бирок
*92635912* ооо аквамарин  кострома красное на волге советская 47 сер 925 *артикул 61517А* вес 1,28 раз 18,5
*92760124 * ооо аквамарин  кострома красное на волге советская 47 сер 925 *артикул 61517А* вес 1,20 раз 16,5
*717565540005* юк эстет москва веткина 4 браслет бижутерия 
*2866793002458* - оо золотов москва дубининская 41/2 изгот оо верхне волжская ювелирная фабрика кострома браслет сер 925 вес *6,38*
*2866793002458* - оо золотов москва дубининская 41/2 изгот оо верхне волжская ювелирная фабрика кострома браслет сер 925 вес *6,35*
как видите с "460" -т.е. рф не начался не один и не ID они вовсе. и в EAN 13
завтра у нас инталию гляну. у нас 1 изготовитель давал ID с карточки товара изготовления он был с 460 в счете. у них под заказ брали. поэтому они такими нам кидали
на в ярлык они вообще ничего не ставили. больше пока на 460 за 4 года не встречал.

---------- Post added 06.01.2013 at 00:24 ---------- Previous post was 05.01.2013 at 23:46 ----------




> А как эта номенклатура может оказаться в наличии, если у принимаемого изделия наверняка окажется другая масса, чем у того, которое было принято за тем же артикулом из предыдущих поставок


итак, кольцо с биркой на складе кидаем на весы, смотрим вес и сравниваем с с весом на бирке и считываем штрихкод.
если штрихкод не открыл - считаем что изделия в базе нет, если открыл, смотрим совпадают ли реквизиты, если нет прям из формы вводим новую номенклатуру копированием.
если реквизиты все совпали (это редкость, сегодня спец. смотрел - 3 детских крестика - одинаковое все и вес и арт. и штрихкод, где то еще 2 браслета такиже одинаковые были если не продали)
когда много ввожу то особо не замарачиваюсь на сравнение а просто новый ввожу. считаю что 5-10 новых на 12000 роли не сыграют
если у разных изделий один штрихкод, то машина показывает табличку с несколькими изделиями для выбора нужного, я тогда по весу определяюсь и выбираю нужное.
так номенклатура попадает в базу

---------- Post added at 00:29 ---------- Previous post was at 00:24 ----------




> Многое мне кажется реализовано криво, т.е. через одно место.


*НЕ ТО СЛОВО* :)

---------- Post added at 00:51 ---------- Previous post was at 00:29 ----------




> Организация бухучета вцелом (и функционал конфы "Бухгалтерия предприятия" в частности, по крайней мере в ред.3) меня устраивает полностью, главное - правильно прописать глобальную политику учета и политику учета различных видов номенклатуры.


мне же там не хватает "веса". сканера и чекка ккм, а так очень нравиться, но возиться с 2мя программами мне не хоться, предпочел ей УПП ( но и тут не хватает для работы "ИП на ЕНВД, не производство")

---------- Post added at 01:02 ---------- Previous post was at 00:51 ----------




> При этом у этих изделий один и тот же артикул, но разная масса. Отчего так происходит - не пойму.


из за невнимательности кладовщиков, вы работаете с менеджером , он кидает на склад заявку, тым тыкнули сканером и увидил 2я изделия и отгрузил не то.
если бы у него были только вы тогда да косячник полный, а если отгрузки на большие магазины по 5-6 тысяч номенклатуры, плюс мы сбоку маленькие со своими 500-1000 а нас ой как много блин....

---------- Post added at 01:10 ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 ----------




> А вот склад - это все же беда.


почему то предположу, что если бы я увидил иной склад, не как в 1С я тоже был бы в шоке.

---------- Post added at 01:18 ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 ----------




> Но, поскольку изучать 1С с точки зрения организации складского учета я начал только месяц назад (к своему стыду), я пока еще не совсем догоняю кое-что...


лет 5 назад был на платных курсах - бесполезная трата денег!
разбирался методом тыка и скачанных книг.
жене на пальцах объяснял.
на первом предприятии бухгалтерам тоже на пальцах показывал.
сейчас знаю много, но иногда без книжек и интернета никак.
тобишь и я и мы все все рано чего то в 1 с не догоняем...

----------


## IGORNA

> коды спецом снял сканером только что остальное дописал с бирок
> *92635912* ооо аквамарин  кострома красное на волге советская 47 сер 925 *артикул 61517А* вес 1,28 раз 18,5
> *92760124 * ооо аквамарин  кострома красное на волге советская 47 сер 925 *артикул 61517А* вес 1,20 раз 16,5
> *717565540005* юк эстет москва веткина 4 браслет бижутерия 
> *2866793002458* - оо золотов москва дубининская 41/2 изгот оо верхне волжская ювелирная фабрика кострома браслет сер 925 вес *6,38*
> *2866793002458* - оо золотов москва дубининская 41/2 изгот оо верхне волжская ювелирная фабрика кострома браслет сер 925 вес *6,35*
> как видите с "460" -т.е. рф не начался не один и не ID они вовсе. и в EAN 13
> завтра у нас инталию гляну. у нас 1 изготовитель давал ID с карточки товара изготовления он был с 460 в счете. у них под заказ брали. поэтому они такими нам кидали
> на в ярлык они вообще ничего не ставили. больше пока на 460 за 4 года не встречал.[COLOR="Silver"]


Вот то-то я и говорю, Влад! Это как раз и есть ID коды, просто они выглядят как EAN13, но не являются таковыми по сути! 
У первых двух изделий (ООО "Аквамарин") коды разные, а по правилам EAN13 должны быть одинаковыми, т.к. эти изделия относятся к одной номенклатурной единице (артикулу).
Про Эстет - понятно.
Вот почему у ООО "Золотов" коды двух изделий одинаковы - вопрос! Возможно, учет по массе для них не принципиален, поскольку изделия изготовлены все-таки из серебра. Но опять же, это внутренний код, а не EAN13, поскольку префикс до 299 включительно - это резерв для внутреннего использования (это как раз, возможно, такой случай).

Про EAN13 можно прочитать, например здесь, про префиксы здесь.




> итак, кольцо с биркой на складе кидаем на весы, смотрим вес и сравниваем с с весом на бирке и считываем штрихкод.
>  если штрихкод не открыл - считаем что изделия в базе нет, если открыл, смотрим совпадают ли реквизиты, если нет прям из формы вводим новую номенклатуру копированием.
>  если реквизиты все совпали (это редкость, сегодня спец. смотрел - 3 детских крестика - одинаковое все и вес и арт. и штрихкод, где то еще 2 браслета такиже одинаковые были если не продали)
>  когда много ввожу то особо не замарачиваюсь на сравнение а просто новый ввожу. считаю что 5-10 новых на 12000 роли не сыграют
>  если у разных изделий один штрихкод, то машина показывает табличку с несколькими изделиями для выбора нужного, я тогда по весу определяюсь и выбираю нужное.
>  так номенклатура попадает в базу


Понял. Если штрихкод не нашелся - все ясно, делаем новую запись. 
Но даже если штрихкод нашелся в базе - это означает, что он уже занят каким-то изделием. Все равно нужно оформлять новую запись, но, получается, с тем же штрихкодом...
Ну, ладно, оставим этот вопрос на потом...;-))




> НЕ ТО СЛОВО


Спасибо за поддержку! :drinks:




> мне же там не хватает "веса". сканера и чекка ккм, а так очень нравиться, но возиться с 2мя программами мне не хоться, предпочел ей УПП ( но и тут не хватает для работы "ИП на ЕНВД, не производство")


Так точно! Но вести склад в 1С, да еще и в одной единственной конфе с бухгалтерским и налоговым учетом, не предполагая синхронизацию баз нескольких конфигураций, и надеяться при этом, что со всех сторон все будет ОК - утопия, ИМХО. Тем более, для ювелирки. 
А вот если склад ведется независимо (как в моем случае), то это вообще не имеет значения. Я сейчас в Бухгалтерию забиваю все валом. У меня есть только одна запись в справочнике номенклатуры для всех случаев - "Ювелирные изделия" :cool:. Я по ней завожу товар (указывая только количество изделий), продаю, возвращаю и т.д. Все операции провожу валом, т.е. одной строкой в соответствующем документе, указывая общую сумму документа. Для бухгалтерского и налогового учета этого достаточно (уже протестировано лично) - важны только суммы (в рублях). Вот и все.




> из за невнимательности кладовщиков, вы работаете с менеджером , он кидает на склад заявку, тым тыкнули сканером и увидил 2я изделия и отгрузил не то.
>  если бы у него были только вы тогда да косячник полный, а если отгрузки на большие магазины по 5-6 тысяч номенклатуры, плюс мы сбоку маленькие со своими 500-1000 а нас ой как много блин....


Вы правы, думаю, примерно так и происходит. Это как раз тот случай, который вы описали выше, когда существует два изделия с одним и тем же артикулом и второе ошибочно привязывается к штрихкоду уже имеющегося с другой массой... Хм... В любом случае, проблема организации учета налицо!




> лет 5 назад был на платных курсах - бесполезная трата денег!
>  разбирался методом тыка и скачанных книг.
>  жене на пальцах объяснял.
>  на первом предприятии бухгалтерам тоже на пальцах показывал.
>  сейчас знаю много, но иногда без книжек и интернета никак.
>  тобишь и я и мы все все рано чего то в 1 с не догоняем...


Да вот и я тоже методом тыка. Хотя жена недавно закончила бесплатные бухгалтерские курсы по 1С от Центра Занятости. Но она больше специалист-теоретик в бухгалтерии (и в этом они помогли), а я теперь решаю задачу реализации товарного учета, а попутно бухгалтерского и налогового, с учетом реалий действующих на практике бизнес-процессов и возможностей различных пограммных продуктов. Так вот в части бухгалтерского и налогового учета, как я уже сказал, все более-менее нормально (все-таки процессы здесь в значительной части стандартизованы, а "Бухгалтерия предприятия" под них хорошо заточена). А вот что касается товарного учета, как вы уже поняли, мое видение бизнес-процессов невозможно реализовать имеющимися в 1С инструментами (тем более, что ювелирка еще более специфична, чем любой другой вид торговли).

И вот, мучаясь бессонницей, я под конец своего ответа придумал вам задачку.

Представьте, что у вас 15 магазинов, 2 ломбарда, в которых заодно продаются новые изделия, свое маленькое производство со складом готовой продукции, офис и отдельное хранилище (например, в банке).... Эх, жаль, что это не мой случай.
Так вот, получается, что у вас 20 складов. Вы полгода назад получили партию изделий на комиссию. И вот звонит комитент и просит срочно вернуть одно изделие, сообщив вам его реквизиты (пусть даже уникальный ID штрихкод). Естественно, что в первую очередь вам необходимо узнать, где именно находится (из этих 20-ти складов) и не продано ли вообще это изделие.
Сможете ли вы быстро найти его в своей базе и организовать возврат? В 1С вам придется поочереди вслепую перебирать все склады в документе на возврат (перемещение), пока вы не найдете в обработке подбора этого документа нужное изделие. А если оно продано? В обработке по подбору по остаткам на складах вы его не найдете. Но и не будете уверены в том, что оно продано, пока не переберете все документы (отчеты) о продажах. А если не заметили его где-то? Перебирать заново?
Я же в своем приложении в обработке таблицы индивидуальных карточек изделий могу найти карточку этого изделия по ID штрихкоду или какому-либо другому параметру и тут же определить на каком именно складе оно находится в данный момент или же было продано, но отчет комитенту о его продаже еще не был напрален (за 1-2 минуты). Далее алгоритм действий аналогичен 1С (можно не читать:)): создам документ о возврате с обращением на этот склад, обработка подбора изделий с этого склада позволит занести его в документ. Останется только осуществить физическую доставку этого изделия с документами комитенту.

Как бы вы действовали в такой ситуации, ведя товарный учет в 1С?

----------


## Vlad_12

> Возможно, учет по массе для них не принципиален, поскольку изделия изготовлены все-таки из серебра.


в накладной позиция разные и вес соответственно
я их занес в 1с ку как 2 разные номенклатура с одним штрихкодом, я тут рассматриваю вариант, не как мне хоться, а подстраиваюсь под поставщика

---------- Post added at 02:59 ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 ----------




> Все равно нужно оформлять новую запись, но, получается, с тем же штрихкодом...


да, верно
у юк эстет не дописал, там два штрихкода и два артикула. производителя и перекупщика 
они требуют заказ и возврат по их внутренним

---------- Post added at 03:04 ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 ----------




> Для бухгалтерского и налогового учета этого достаточно


согласен

----------


## IGORNA

> в накладной позиция разные и вес соответственно
> я их занес в 1с ку как 2 разные номенклатура с одним штрихкодом, я тут рассматриваю вариант, не как мне хоться, а подстраиваюсь под поставщика
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:59 ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 ----------
> 
> 
> да, верно


Вот, значит, все-таки я делаю правильные выводы по поводу инструментов учета в 1С, а, значит, кое-что все-таки догоняю...
Спасибо!

Ну а что на счет моей задачки?:rolleyes:

----------


## Vlad_12

> Но вести склад в 1С, да еще и в одной единственной конфе с бухгалтерским и налоговым учетом, не предполагая синхронизацию баз нескольких конфигураций, и надеяться при этом, что со всех сторон все будет ОК - утопия, ИМХО.


задумался... в принцепе за 4 года проблем не возникало "бухгалтерия" и "розница" в одной программе

---------- Post added at 03:13 ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 ----------




> Сможете ли вы быстро найти его в своей базе и организовать возврат?


да, если пью чай , то минуты 2-4 надо на это. причем с точностью до 1 мм.

если комитент скажет мне хоть что про изделие ( к примеру артикул или или его кусок или вес )
учет ведется в разрезе складов (т.е. четко указан склад - к примеру "торговая точка Лунина 5")
а пак же по палетам (планшетам) к примеру № 2-10
а так же по ячейкам в планшете к примеру 15
звоню в магазик, и прошу взять планшет 2-10 и достать изделие

----------


## IGORNA

> задумался... в принцепе за 4 года проблем не возникало "бухгалтерия" и "розница" в одной программе


В одной программе - в смысле, в УПП или в Бухгалтерии предприятия? Кстати, Влад, я так и не понял, где обновление УЮП? По ссылке на файлы mail.ru старая версия! 

Остались не обсужденными вопросы из переписки по E-mail... Надо завтра к ним вернуться.




> да, если пью чай , то минуты 2-4 надо на это.


Ну так, а как именно? Если так, как я описал, то, простите, не верю в 2-4 минуты!

PS. Пошел спать - завтра елка у ребенка...

----------


## Vlad_12

5 лет наза покупал бухгалтерию (обычную от 1с) и допиливал под ювелирку.
сейчас знакоммым допиливаю под их нужды в ювелирке (опт) программу УПП, а там понравилось что и бухгалтерия и склад и розница в одном, 
стоимость её мне не позубам 200 000. поэтому мой труд УПП скопировал и запустил у себя.
т.к. в будущем нацелен на производство.

---------- Post added at 03:31 ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 ----------




> Ну так, а как именно? Если так, как я описал, то, простите, не верю в 2-4 минуты!


открываю справочник номенклатура форма выбора
выбираю поиск по всем видимым полям и ввожу что знаю про изделие и в форме элемента (записи) смотрю про планшеты.
http://rghost.ru/42773022 (тут попытался фото загрузить)
а если его там не оказалось и х.з где искать, открываю
поиск ссылок на объект и выбираю его же
и получаю все виды документов на него от прихода до чека ккм или возврата

----------


## IGORNA

> 5 лет наза покупал бухгалтерию (обычную от 1с) и допиливал под ювелирку.
> сейчас знакоммым допиливаю под их нужды в ювелирке (опт) программу УПП, а там понравилось что и бухгалтерия и склад и розница в одном, 
> стоимость её мне не позубам 200 000. поэтому мой труд УПП скопировал и запустил у себя.
> т.к. в будущем нацелен на производство.


Так ведь есть альтернативные способы закрыть вопрос о стоимости раз и навсега:dance:

----------


## Vlad_12

> Так ведь есть альтернативные способы закрыть вопрос о стоимости раз и навсега


какой, если не секрет?

----------


## IGORNA

> какой, если не секрет?


Поставить конфу на пропатченную платформу...:gamer:

А в каком регионе, кстати, вы находитесь? Сколько магазинов? Какие они, любопытно?
Каким будет планируемое производство? Если нужно, могу чем-нибудь помочь в столице.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Поставить конфу на пропатченную платформу...:gamer:


1. у меня есть USB ключ легальный от Бухгалтерии остался
2. на нем все конфы соответственно идут.
как Узаконить переделанную УПП на предприятии, если вдруг кто проверит (в магазине например)? или кто стуканет
реч то о 200 тыс.
дома то понятно Unipatch и в закрытом офисе
а в открытом как?

----------


## IGORNA

> 1. у меня есть USB ключ легальный от Бухгалтерии остался
> 2. на нем все конфы соответственно идут.
> как Узаконить переделанную УПП на предприятии, если вдруг кто проверит (в магазине например)?


Не ставить ее в магазине. Я запланировал на будущее распечатывать бирки на изделия на заготовках, которые посередине штрихкода имеют перфорированную линию разрыва. Соответственно, при продаже этот маленикий "хвостик" продавец отрывает и прикрепляет к нашей копии товарного чека, который передают в "офис". По этому "хвостику" можно произвести списание в базе. При такой организации продаж можно съэкономить на оборудовании для автоматизированного учета на торговой точке. По сути, достаточно самой простой кассы. Если на ЕНВД - то даже и без ЭКЛЗ. Конечно, такая мелочная экономия не должна идти в ущерб эффективности магазина. Но на первое время, считаю, это не плохой вариант в условиях ограниченности финансовых ресурсов.

Кстати, мне вот тут стало интересно, а почему пользователи покупают/докупают дополнительные конфигурации за деньги, если у них нет собственного ключа и они без каких-либо дополнительных ухищрений могут работать на имеющейся платформе с ее ключом?

----------


## Vlad_12

> Не ставить ее в магазине. Я запланировал на будущее распечатывать бирки на изделия на заготовках, которые посередине штрихкода имеют перфорированную линию разрыва. Соответственно, при продаже этот маленикий "хвостик" продавец отрывает и прикрепляет к нашей копии товарного чека, который передают в "офис". По этому "хвостику" можно произвести списание в базе. При такой организации продаж можно съэкономить на оборудовании для автоматизированного учета на торговой точке. По сути, достаточно самой простой кассы. Если на ЕНВД - то даже и без ЭКЛЗ. Конечно, такая мелочная экономия не должна идти в ущерб эффективности магазина. Но на первое время, считаю, это не плохой вариант в условиях ограниченности финансовых ресурсов.


как раз уже все автоматизировано, в магазине два Фискальных Регистратора, подключены к ПК и сканер Штрихкода с обменом с другими точками учета
т.е. кассир закрыл смену, распечатал отчет и все учтено и расход товара и полученные деньги и прибыль и т.д.

---------- Post added at 15:58 ---------- Previous post was at 15:56 ----------




> Кстати, мне вот тут стало интересно, а почему пользователи *покупают/докупают дополнительные конфигурации за деньги, если у них нет собственного ключа* и они без каких-либо дополнительных ухищрений могут работать на имеющейся платформе с ее ключом?


покупая за день, обязательно получаешь ключ в комплекте (физический) или конверт с пин-кодом (ключ электронный)

----------


## IGORNA

> как раз уже все автоматизировано, в магазине два Фискальных Регистратора, подключены к ПК и сканер Штрихкода с обменом с другими точками учета
> т.е. кассир закрыл смену, распечатал отчет и все учтено и расход товара и полученные деньги и прибыль и т.д.


Ну, так это вообще идеальный вариант, но оборудование на добрых 100 тыс. (регистраторы, ПК, к нему грех не купить принтер, сканер, оплата услуг интернет-провайдера...) - к сожалению, я не могу сейчас себе этого позволить. При текущих условиях я предпочту вложить их в оборотные средства.




> покупая за день, обязательно получаешь ключ в комплекте (физический) или конверт с пин-кодом (ключ электронный)


Так, а зачем он нужен-то, этот ключ, если конфа его не требует и без него работает с ключом платформы, или в клиент-серверной конфигурации не работает?

----------


## Vlad_12

> Так, а зачем он нужен-то, этот ключ, если конфа его не требует и без него работает с ключом платформы?


платформа отдельно не продаеться, только с конфой и с ключем.
и конфа отдельно не продаеться.
а вот ключи отдельно продаються.





> ак, а зачем он нужен-то, этот ключ


вот как раз для запуска платформы он и нужен.
Unipatch ломает файл обращение к ключу. и платформа считает что установлен физический ключ.
т.е. у 1с защита платформы а не конфы.

----------


## IGORNA

> платформа отдельно не продаеться, только с конфой и с ключем.
> и конфа отдельно не продаеться.
> а вот ключи отдельно продаються.


А, понятно, спасибо за уточнение!





> вот как раз для запуска платформы он и нужен.
> Unipatch ломает файл обращение к ключу. и платформа считает что установлен физический ключ.
> т.е. у 1с защита платформы а не конфы.


Ну, так в том-то все и дело. 
Соответственно, вы один раз покупаете самую дешевую конфу с платформой и ее ключом. А потом просто добавляете необходимые вам конфигурации, скачивая на доступных ресурсах. Поскольку они не будут требовать ключа, то и установить их сможет даже самый далекий от ПК пользователь:yes:.

Кстати, удалось ли посмотреть "Рарус: Ювелирный магазин"? Какие впечатления?

Для полноты картины хотелось бы увидеть продукты 2А и ИТ-К!

----------


## Vlad_12

> покупаете самую дешевую конфу с платформой и ее ключом. А потом просто добавляете необходимые вам конфигурации


впринцепе так многие и делают




> Кстати, удалось ли посмотреть "Рарус: Ювелирный магазин"? Какие впечатления?


в принцепе тот же что и 3 года назад, толька доработка под управляемое приложение и под 8.2
в коде ничего нового не нашел.
а по схеме работы стандартно под общие требования (желания) юв. магазина.
его основная задача стоять в магазине, и обмениваться данными с другими программами. (которых не существует - это большой минус).
т.е. конечный магазин есть - а конфигурации приемника нет.
а так вполне можно работать. намного лучше в 1000% , чем ничего.
вес, сканер, и фр ккм понимает, 
кстати справочно его цена 18 000 в мурманске.




> Для полноты картины хотелось бы увидеть продукты 2А и ИТ-К!


2А с меня 70 т. запросило за УЮТ. она уже морально, по вормам документов устарела, поэтому мне больше не интересна
а вот ИТ-К я бы ножечком то почикал бы, вдруг что интересного закинуто в код.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
кстате мне гдето на форуме попадался ломб + бухгалтерия в 1 конфе

----------


## IGORNA

> его основная задача стоять в магазине, и обмениваться данными с другими программами. (которых не существует - это большой минус).
> т.е. конечный магазин есть - а конфигурации приемника нет.
> а так вполне можно работать. намного лучше в 1000% , чем ничего.
> вес, сканер, и фр ккм понимает, 
> кстати справочно его цена 18 000 в мурманске.


А как же возможность обмена с Бухгалтерией? Это же самое важное!?
В москве, стоит 22 000, по-моему, если не ошибаюсь. 




> 2А с меня 70 т. запросило за УЮТ. она уже морально, по вормам документов устарела, поэтому мне больше не интересна


А почему так дорого? Официально, вроде бы, заявлена стоимость тоже около 20 000?




> а вот ИТ-К я бы ножечком то почикал бы, вдруг что интересного закинуто в код.


Осталось только ее найти... :confused:




> кстате мне гдето на форуме попадался ломб + бухгалтерия в 1 конфе


Ломбард у меня есть. Да, бухгалтерия вместе с ним в одной конфе...

----------


## Vlad_12

> А в москве, 22 000, по-моему, если не ошибаюсь


я давно на платформе 8.1 интересовался, тогда еше 8.2 не было.
при этом очеь обидно когда простая стоила 3 000 а с мелкими доработками
"для тех у кого драгметаллов куры не клюют" -18 000
доработки действительно мелкие., зато прибыль ох..го раруса на ювелирах  = 600%
конечно когда на планшети цепи в кучу в руку возмешь, на душе от сознания все моЁ - тепло и уютно.
а когда вспомнишь что это только оборотные средства и взглянишь на нашу повседневку.
то 600-700% за усредненную прогу - наглость несусветная!!!

---------- Post added at 18:03 ---------- Previous post was at 18:00 ----------




> :confused:
> Ломбард у меня есть. Да, бухгалтерия вместе с ним в одной конфе...


а вы у себя в ломбарде изделия на  торги выставляете или просто на прилавок выкладываете?

----------


## IGORNA

> я давно на платформе 8.1 интересовался, тогда еше 8.2 не было.
> при этом очеь обидно когда простая стоила 3 000 а с мелкими доработками
> "для тех у кого драгметаллов куры не клюют" -18 000
> доработки действительно мелкие., зато прибыль ох..го раруса на ювелирах  = 600%
> конечно когда на планшети цепи в кучу в руку возмешь, на душе от сознания все моЁ - тепло и уютно.
> а когда вспомнишь что это только оборотные средства и взглянишь на нашу повседневку.
> то 600-700% за усредненную прогу - наглость несусветная!!!


Да уж...




> а вы у себя в ломбарде изделия на  торги выставляете или просто на прилавок выкладываете?


Нет, в смысле конфа "Ломбард" (ВДГБ), а скупкой-то мы не занимаемся, хотя были мысли... 
В части собственных начинаний, думаю, тоже предложу такую услугу, а также обмен б/у на новые изделия с доплатой. Вообще, торги должны быть по Закону на все невыкупленное из под залога имущество, поскольку оно, находясь в залоге, все равно остается в собственности заемщика. Так что только скупка, без выдачи займов. Т.е. сразу на прилавок, либо в лом.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Вообще, торги должны быть по Закону на все невыкупленное из под залога имущество, поскольку остается в собственности заемщика. Так что только скупка, без выдачи займов.


спосибо за разъяснение.
а у меня давно мысль про ювелирную коммисионку.
не сталкивались?

----------


## IGORNA

> спосибо за разъяснение.
> а у меня давно мысль про ювелирную коммисионку.
> не сталкивались?


Вообще, не сталкивался. Ну, по идее, это то же самое, что и комиссия от юр. лица, т.е. торговля по поручению и от лица собственника-физического лица по некоему договору. 
Сейчас (пока) я наемник, у нас два магазина, в феврале откроем третий, но при этом закроем второй...:rolleyes: Вот только в нем (во втором) и возможна была комиссия, два других типа "люкс". И в этот магазин несколько раз обращались с предложением сдать товар на комиссию, но мое руководство по каким-то соображаниям сознательно от этого отказывались. Если честно, я не вникал, почему. Но, думаю, по крайней мере, это наносит определенный ущерб статусу магазина. Думаю, все же, если и скупка да обмен, то скорее всего, в лом нужно отправлять все (если только не совсем новое)!
Вот, кстати, покупатели точно ни разу не интересовались комиссионным товаром ни в одном из магазинов.

----------


## komisarenko

Добрый день!
Можно еще раз ссылку обновить на 2А:Управление ювелирной торговлей.
Не рабочая(((

Спасибо

----------


## Vlad_12

> Добрый день!
> Можно еще раз ссылку обновить на 2А:Управление ювелирной торговлей.
> Не рабочая(((
> 
> Спасибо


Ссори!, ссылки на 2А:Управление ювелирной торговлей тут не было никогда,
ссылки есть на ювелирный магазин 8.1 и 8.2
на бесплатную от лавасофт
и обсуждаем создаваемый проект 1С УПП по ювелирку 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%B8%D1%8F-1.3

----------

komisarenko (19.01.2013)

----------


## mhunter

Обновите, плиз, ссылку на упп

----------


## Vlad_12

*mhunter*, ЧТО ИМЕННО ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ? КАКУЮ ИМЕННО ОБНОВИТЬ?
Чистое УПП (Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.36.1 от 19.02.2013 (установка))
http://www.unibytes.com/ZgREhJt-SDsLqw-Us4P3UgBB
http://dfiles.ru/files/a72j3azi0
http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/Ok4K...ip.html?drgn=1
http://turbo.to/239aaf01ji8y.html

----------


## mhunter

УПП под ювелирку

----------


## Vlad_12

на этой странице описанно как её получить
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%B8%D1%8F-1.3

----------


## mhunter

отправил!

----------


## kopilogus

Народ, кому-нибудь ответили? Или эта ветка форума уже мертвая?

----------


## Suns-De-GreeN

> 1С:Предприятие 8.2
> 
> Система комплексной автоматизации материального и финансового учета предприятий оптовой и розничной ювелирной торговли (3.25)
> Компания Ласофт / бесплатная от украинских разработчиков
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/49dqhqwon


Ссылка не рабочая. Не могли бы вы перезалить файл.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Ссылка не рабочая. Не могли бы вы перезалить файл.


увы люди это ветка померла в связи с разводом... всем ссори...и спасибо за понимание....

----------

